
Getting your first job as a deep learning engineer: the current state - urlwolf
https://deeplearningretreat.com/getting-your-first-job-as-a-deep-learning-engineer/
======
urlwolf
Author of the article here. Happy to answer any questions about Deep learning
retreat, the social impact goal, or the job market.

